# Mystery sprinkler nozzle



## elliem (May 16, 2019)

I've looked everywhere online trying to match this sprinkler nozzle. Looks like a Toro and is on a Toro shrub head 570 but the company has never heard of it. The only marking is the words "adjustable arc". It's a 360 spray but each quadrant can be individually adjusted using the screws seen here- so you could have 90 degrees spraying 3' and another 90 spraying 8', for example.

Can anyone identify it or tell me if there is a similar nozzle out there? Much appreciated!


----------

